# Plumber Needed



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

I need a referral for a good, and reasonably priced, plumber in the Pace area. I have a client that is financially, as well as physically, distressed.

Thanks for the help.

Mitch


----------



## Jamielu (Jan 16, 2008)

Mitch,

Sent you a pm.


----------

